# Bighorn Sheep Meat



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, I have always wondered what it would taste like. Cajun Blast is the bomb.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I wish I could tell you what Bighorn Sheep tasted like. :wink: Congrats to your buddy. I've heard similar things about ram meat. I've wanted to try ram since the first time I watch Dick Proenneke's "Alone in the Wilderness" where he made a pot of ram vegetable stew. Said it was his favorite.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be able to tell you first hand in a couple years. I could be getting close to drawing, but then again I might have years to go.:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Bighorn is about the best wild game I've ever had. Haven't had any desert though.....yet.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

few weeks ago i was almost able to tell ya, almost ran into about 20 on I70 just east of grant.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

the-ghost said:


> few weeks ago i was almost able to tell ya, almost ran into about 20 on I70 just east of grant.


Do you remember the mile marker . . . that may be my best shot at getting one in my lifetime. :wink:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> Bighorn is about the best wild game I've ever had. Haven't had any desert though.....yet.


 Yep there isn't another big game animal I know of that taste as good.. Randy


----------



## BadgerND (Oct 4, 2009)

I've eaten Bighorn several times, and I think it's good. I prefer caribou.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Do you remember the mile marker . . . that may be my best shot at getting one in my lifetime. :wink:


hahah nope, but going west right before you come into grant the hill drops right to the road on a slight right hand turn, hard to miss, just like the mess of ewes that hang out on the bottom licking the mineral wash on the side of the road.

i see them there almost everytime i pass, never seen a ram though. doh 285 not I70 heheh


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

BadgerND said:


> I've eaten Bighorn several times, and I think it's good. I prefer caribou.


never had bighorn, but i agree caribou is freaking tasty!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Do you remember the mile marker . . . that may be my best shot at getting one in my lifetime. :wink:


If that doesn't work for you, just run I-70 near Idaho Spings and you will be bound to have some close encounters.

Bighorn is good. So is Mtn. Goat.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> If that doesn't work for you, just run I-70 near Idaho Spings and you will be bound to have some close encounters.
> 
> Bighorn is good. So is Mtn. Goat.


wheres a good place to check out some mt goats? never seen a wild one.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

the-ghost said:


> wheres a good place to check out some mt goats? never seen a wild one.


Mt Evans you can see many on road up to the top.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

GobblerDown said:


> Mt Evans you can see many on road up to the top.


i fish upper bear creek all the time in the summer, i'll have to check out mt evans thanks!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I hope to have a freezer full of bighorn someday. Dick Idol said that sheep meat is the best game meat anywhere and that it is similar in taste to lamb.... Makes sense


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

It may have been goat by one of the tow has Fred Bears favorite camp food roasted slow oven the coals


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

the-ghost said:


> never had bighorn, but i agree caribou is freaking tasty!


I would agree with that. Iv'e had caribou several times and I would rank it at the top.


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

*sheep*

I have not eaten big horn but have eaten many (over a dozen) Dall sheep over the years and it ranks right at the top for me. Following close below that would be Sitka Blacktail deer, moose, elk and YOUNG goat. Whitetail deer are a bit lower on my food chain. Somewhat below all of those would be caribou, but I have only eaten around 35 of them over the years.... We have virtually lived on wild game since the mid 60's and that is how I would rank them. For me, black bear is much lower. I forgot, we have eaten two bison and they would rank right up with the top group.


----------



## whitetailone (Oct 6, 2006)

*Sheep meat*

Good friend of mine killed a Stone sheep a few years ago. Had me over for tenderloins. Best tasting meat I have ever eaten. That night we feasted upon sheep,elk,pronghorn,and whitetail. Sheep won hands down. Wish I could afford one of my own.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I have heard it is really good. 

I will hopefully tell you first hand in about 6 more years. :thumbs_up


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've ate a few up on the mountain after a successful hunt and it was the greatest meat I've ever ate. I'd also been living on ramon noodles for 10 days and anything would have tasted good. It's not my favorite meat though.

I do like sheep nuts, they are good.

good luck to all the people applying for a sheep tag.


----------



## mtjk (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you guys serious? I have eaten ram and it ranks right up there with the worst stuff I ever had... mtn goat is pretty bad too. This isn't coming from a game meat hater either, I live on elk and mule deer. 
There are a lot of sheep around here but it is hard to get a tag.. they frequently stop traffic on I-90 a few miles from my house. I took these pics a few months ago near home...


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

great pictures!:thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

mtjk said:


> Are you guys serious? I have eaten ram and it ranks right up there with the worst stuff I ever had... mtn goat is pretty bad too. This isn't coming from a game meat hater either, I live on elk and mule deer.
> There are a lot of sheep around here but it is hard to get a tag.. they frequently stop traffic on I-90 a few miles from my house. I took these pics a few months ago near home...


Good Lord! I'd give my left... well you know... just to get a chance to hunt one of those.


----------



## mtjk (Dec 11, 2009)

I have hunted them a lot with friends and family who drew tags but unfortunatly not for myself yet... maybe one of these years. For excitement they are a good animal to hunt. If you have ever heard elk bugling when they are close and you are hunting them it is great. Same with the sheep smashing heads when you are close and hunting. Great experience.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

the-ghost said:


> never had bighorn, but i agree caribou is freaking tasty!


Now i hear that winter caribou tastes the best (which is when they typically lose their antlers) and in the fall it tastes like liver ukey:. Please correct me if i am wrong bc that is the main reason i have not gone on a caribou hunt as of yet


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I was on a bear hunt in British Columbia in 1996 and one of the hunters in camp was after California bighorn rams. He shot a real nice one on Day one, and he barbequed the tenderloins on a Hibachi about three days later. 

IMO, that was the best big game meat I've ever had. Thankfully, he shared! :wink:


----------



## Arrowflngr (Apr 17, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Mt Evans you can see many on road up to the top.


Take a bag of cheetos with you, and watch your fingers.


----------

